

How I Made a (Summly Founder) 15-Year-Old App Developer Cry (2011) - nns1212
http://gizmodo.com/5830076/how-i-made-a-15+year+old-app-developer-cry

======
dmatlack
Why was this posted to HN? He's been getting some attention because he was
hired by Yahoo, so better remind everyone that he was immature and annoying
when he was 15! Can we really blame him? Who wasn't immature when they were
15. He'll grow up, we don't need to bring up someone's every flaw every time
they achieve success.

~~~
nns1212
I posted this because I felt the quality of him being relentless really helped
him to achieve this success.

------
nns1212
Yahoo, please read :)

"If I wanted to invest in an app developer, I'd put Nick D'Aloisio through
etiquette school, manners class, drill him with social skills and most
importantly, teach him the basics of how e-mails work (or maybe just strip him
of e-mail rights altogether) and then I'd let him work."

------
nns1212
As far as "Relentlessly resourceful" is concerned, I am sure Nick D'Aloisio
has "relentless" really nailed.

------
deho5
Am I the only one who was impressed at the kids hustle?

~~~
nns1212
I was really impressed as well. That's why I posted this link.

------
bongs
I am jealous. :)

